# welch's frozen grape concentrate



## Isaiah (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anybody ever heard of the frozen concentrate having too much acid in it and add baking soda to neutralize the acid. If this being the case should I add it the add my acid blend. this is where im stumped! Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 29, 2010)

Never had that problem, so I don't know. John any ideas?


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Isaiah said:


> Has anybody ever heard of the frozen concentrate having too much acid in it and add baking soda to neutralize the acid. If this being the case should I add it the add my acid blend. this is where im stumped! Should I or shouldn't I?



I know there are people who do add baking soda to lower acid but I have never done that myself. If you do not have a titration kit, see about buying one and check your acid levels. I usually check when before adding acid blend and after fermentation is completed.


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I'll have to go get one. Can you add ingredients like baking soda after fermentation?


----------



## DavidB (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't have that problem when I did my batch of Welches. Didn't see the need as it turned out very nicely. When I get a carboy free, I plan on making a large batch of the Welches white grape. Don't plan on putting any baking soda in that one either.


----------



## BobF (Oct 29, 2010)

Isaiah said:


> Has anybody ever heard of the frozen concentrate having too much acid in it and add baking soda to neutralize the acid. If this being the case should I add it the add my acid blend. this is where im stumped! Should I or shouldn't I?


 
Anybody that ferments Welch's products should call their CS #, tell them you make wine from Welch's products and ask for a copy of "The Acid Letter."

This letter explains the range(s) and types of acids in their products. 

Best of all - it's FREE for the asking!

FWIW, the highest acid level in any of their products is .7 according to the The Acid Letter I received.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure of using Baking soda to do this and would prefer agents made for this purpose myself like calcium carbonate pre fermentation or potassium bicarbonate post fermentation or even Acidex. These are designed specifally for this purpose. You could even not add anything and just subject your fermented wine to cold temps for a few weeks to drop out this excess acid without adding any agents.


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 29, 2010)

And by cold temps you mean under the 70 degrees its at or is that fine? everybodys help is great and I'm glad that I found this site!


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad you found this site too Isaiah,

By cold temps - temps that would be similar to what your refrigerator is or a little colder.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Glad you found this site too Isaiah,
> 
> By cold temps - temps that would be similar to what your refrigerator is or a little colder.



Fuuny thing today I was racking some treminette for cold stabilizing that I just stabilized a week ago. It was already dropping tartrates at 68 degrees. Can't wait to see what I pull out of it now.


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Fuuny thing today I was racking some treminette for cold stabilizing that I just stabilized a week ago. It was already dropping tartrates at 68 degrees. Can't wait to see what I pull out of it now.



Wow, that is not bad, I think I need to s taste this traminette to make sure it comes out right


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Wow, that is not bad, I think I need to s taste this traminette to make sure it comes out right



I see you waited till it was done fermenting before you said that 
Hey Julie, I chose not to get the Edelweiss as they only had 5 gal pails and I did not want to pay the extra $15.00 for the container. I ended up getting more Vidal.


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I see you waited till it was done fermenting before you said that
> Hey Julie, I chose not to get the Edelweiss as they only had 5 gal pails and I did not want to pay the extra $15.00 for the container. I ended up getting more Vidal.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah dam you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah dam you!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well you still haven't been there yet. Come up some weekend and I'll take you guys. Going to Corning NY tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Well you still haven't been there yet. Come up some weekend and I'll take you guys. Going to Corning NY tomorrow.



Our next month of weekends are busy, what are you going to Corning, NY for?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

They're are selling their 6 gallon carboys for ten dollars


----------



## DavidB (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude! Is that a price you can get on line??? Geeeeeesh I would love some of that action! What's the business name? Maybe they will ship me some for that price plus shipping cost.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

DavidB said:


> Dude! Is that a price you can get on line??? Geeeeeesh I would love some of that action! What's the business name? Maybe they will ship me some for that price plus shipping cost.



LMAO..I was expecting a response back from Julie first! They do not really have carboys. But they do sell cut glass and have real nice wine glasses for a price!


----------



## DavidB (Oct 29, 2010)

Dang! Got me. Hook line and sinker. I was getting all excited and everything.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

closetwine said:


> Never had that problem, so I don't know. John any ideas?



I promised that i'd be good.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 30, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I promised that i'd be good.



Jeez, I guess I oughta be nice too. (For a while.)


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO..I was expecting a response back from Julie first! They do not really have carboys. But they do sell cut glass and have real nice wine glasses for a price!



LOL, you would have called or emailed that deal!


----------



## DavidB (Oct 30, 2010)

I think after that teaser you should sell me some carboys for 10 bucks each. LOL!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> \
> Hey Julie, I chose not to get the Edelweiss as they only had 5 gal pails and I did not want to pay the extra $15.00 for the container. I ended up getting more Vidal.


My god are you a cheap bastard!!!!


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> My god are you a cheap bastard!!!!



Gee Wade, I'm glad you noticed that!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Would you two behave!! Thats half the price of a new carboy.


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 31, 2010)

I have another question about the welches red grape I added tannin to it should I have not done that? Do you think it will be real bitter when done? I guess the only thing to do is just let it go and see what happens!


----------



## Julie (Oct 31, 2010)

Isaiah said:


> I have another question about the welches red grape I added tannin to it should I have not done that? Do you think it will be real bitter when done? I guess the only thing to do is just let it go and see what happens!



I'm not sure if you should have or if you should have not but it's done so let itgo and see what happens. Are you going to backsweeten this? If so you can stabilize your wine (sulphite and sorbate) let it sit for a few days and use another can of the same concentrate as a backsweetener. If it is too bitter, this would help hold the flavor, sweetening and tone down the bitterness.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 1, 2010)

Getting back to the topic. When baking soda reacts with any acid, salts are produced as a byproduct. These salts will change the taste of your welch's (perhaps for the worse).


----------



## Isaiah (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok thanks John I think I will leave that out!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 5, 2010)

I know some people will never call and ask for the aforementioned letter, so i called Welch's CS, left a VM, and they sent me the following email:



> Thank you for contacting Welch's.
> 
> The fruit acids in grape juice are primarily made up of 50% tartaric and 50% malic acids. The total amount can range from 0.4 to 0.7% by weight. (Citrus juices, orange and grapefruit for example, are primarily citric acid and ranges from 0.6 to 1.0% by weight.)
> 
> ...



They sent me coupons in the mail. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Russ (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like Walkers I got Niagria , blackberry , cranberry. Cranberry was hot packed and i have to wait for a carboy to open up . Like going there


----------

